# Finally the kids are old enough - Massachusetts



## jazonma (Dec 1, 2010)

We've been waiting 2 years until the oldest daughter turned 10y/o. The younger one is 8y/o and the deal was to wait. So after a couple years of dog sitting, researching and waiting - the time has finally come.

The girls are excited and we are finally moving forward with a new addition to the family.

We are looking for either a young adult done with breeding or showing that's looking for a loving home. Of course there's the puppy route.

We are a family of six if you include the grandparents. Therefore, someone will always be home to keep the maltese company. We live just outside of Boston with 1/2 acre flat yard for the dog to play.

Please advise if you have any suggestions or recommendations. Many thanks.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I would contact Mary Harrigan of Brookside Maltese. She is a member here, as well as an AMA member. Her user name is MaryH. She is in Massachusetts. If she does not have something for you, she may be able to give you some other folks to talk to. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## jazonma (Dec 1, 2010)

I failed to mention - I am willing to travel within reason. I prefer to stay away from BYB and friends who just had a puppy. Looking for a true breeder and lover of the maltese. Thanks all!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

jazonma said:


> I failed to mention - I am willing to travel within reason. I prefer to stay away from BYB and friends who just had a puppy. Looking for a true breeder and lover of the maltese. Thanks all!!


MaryH fits that definition :thumbsup: (the true breeder request, not the friend who just had a puppy)


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

CloudClan said:


> I would contact Mary Harrigan of Brookside Maltese. She is a member here, as well as an AMA member. Her user name is MaryH. She is in Massachusetts. If she does not have something for you, she may be able to give you some other folks to talk to.
> 
> Good luck in your search.


 
Carina, great suggestion. To the OP, you couldn't be in any better hands, then with MaryH. Truly and Ethical show breeder. I can't speak highly enough about her, but you will be in the best of hands. I wish you all the best.


----------



## jazonma (Dec 1, 2010)

How difficult is it to find a younger adult that is done with breeding or showing and simply needs a loving home and family? I feel puppies are always wanted and the demand will always be there. But wondering about the other side. Almost like adoptions where babies are highly desirable and the older children are not.

Just curious as I'd prefer a younger adult.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

jazonma said:


> How difficult is it to find a younger adult that is done with breeding or showing and simply needs a loving home and family? I feel puppies are always wanted and the demand will always be there. But wondering about the other side. Almost like adoptions where babies are highly desirable and the older children are not.
> 
> Just curious as I'd prefer a younger adult.


Depends on how young you prefer the adult to be. My Hannah was 4 yrs old when we adopted her. I was looking for a 3,4 or 5 yr old with a particularly sweet & easy going personality & temperment. I found my Hannah a few mths into my search. I prefer the younger adults too, but it has to be the right fit for both the retiree & my family. I couldn't have found a better little girl than my Hannah,she's been perfect.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It may not take too long for you to find a younger adult that needs to be placed. There are sometimes dogs who don't end up working out for the show ring (not quite the temperament they desire, didn't quite get up to a certain weight, etc) that will be petted out at a fairly young age, or also females who were used in breeding only once and had a C-section (which can be very risky) and was spayed after that to ensure her life wouldn't be in danger from a future breeding complication.

You can also usually find puppies in the 6-9month age range quite frequently. These are often puppies who were initially held back by the breeder to watch for show quality, but something went off (their bite is slightly off, their muzzle may not be the breeder's desired length, etc) and are now being offered to a pet home rather than a show home. These "faults" are usually very minor, things you would never even notice even if you looked yourself. lol

I know you'll make a good decision on the breeder, it sounds like you have done your research! Congrats on finally being able to get your Maltese.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Congratulations on finally being able to add a Maltese to your family!!! They are such wonderful dogs and will steal your heart in no time at all!!! :wub: My best advice is to do your homework, and lots of it. Go to dog shows, meet the breeders, meet their pups, meet the parents of the pups. After you have narrowed it down to a few breeders, don't be afraid to ask around. Send PM's to people on here to ask privately what their experiences have been with particular breeders. Stay away from the "herd mentality" and when you are all done with that, do some more homework!! There is a sticky on here entitled "Where did your dog come from" in the breeder section that you might enjoy perusing. Obviously, the AMA is a great resource as well.

Best of luck in your search for your new baby!! It's so exciting!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I adopted Tyler when he was 8 months old and loved getting him after all the young puppy stuff was over. He was still a pup but was well trained and since I'm in my 50's didn't want the sleep deprivation I had with my DS when he was a baby. My maltese, Tyler had cryptorchidism (undescended testicles) so he couldn't be shown. He was very well socialized, has never chewed up anything, travels easily after being used to going to shows an is a total love...as well as a handsome dude. So glad you're doing so much research into this and I know you'll have a wonderful new addition to your family. Glad you're staying away from BYBs and pet shops.
Was just thinking. You're in MA. Did you see the post the other day from a Yorkie rescue of two gorgeous Maltese who is 7.5 months old? http://www.yorkiesinc.com/AvailableYorkies.htm Take a look.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

lori said:


> Congratulations on finally being able to add a Maltese to your family!!! They are such wonderful dogs and will steal your heart in no time at all!!! :wub: My best advice is to do your homework, and lots of it. Go to dog shows, meet the breeders, meet their pups, meet the parents of the pups. After you have narrowed it down to a few breeders, don't be afraid to ask around. Send PM's to people on here to ask privately what their experiences have been with particular breeders. Stay away from the "herd mentality" and when you are all done with that, do some more homework!! There is a sticky on here entitled "Where did your dog come from" in the breeder section that you might enjoy perusing. Obviously, the AMA is a great resource as well.
> 
> Best of luck in your search for your new baby!! It's so exciting!!!


 
:goodpost: The AMA is a good starting point, but there are some wonderful breeders that are not on the AMA list and then there are some not so great breeders that are on the AMA list. Just remember to do your homework and ask lots and lots of questions. When your considering getting a puppy or an older pup you can never ask too many questions nor do too much homework. Good luck in your search. It's very exciting when getting a new family member.


----------

